# "Pasha" of the Asiatic steam navigation company



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Would anyone have a photo of the above ship ( Pasha of the Asiatig Steam Navigation company )that operated in the Indian Ocean just post ww2 ,shipping convicted criminals from India to the Andaman Islands,or any old shipmate of 2nd engineer Ernie Lee get in touch please.I have a swim in our local Fleetwood Baths most weekday mornings and the old gent keeps me enthralled with his stories most days that we meet.I'd like to give him a photo of his old ship which he discribed as the nicest vessel he had ever worked on especially as he could count the revs on the engine at maximum speed as she ticked over so slowly.cheers,neil.


----------



## Big Harry (Sep 22, 2008)

Neil
Think that your pal is confusing the "Pasha" with the "Maharaja" which sailed between Calcutta, Madras and Port Blair. 
see website www.merchantnavyofficers.com/asiatic steam navigation company

regards

big Harry


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Neil

Please find there are 2 vessels with that name

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/asiatic.htm


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks, lads. i'd fogotten all about that post. cheers, neil.


----------

